# Schwinn WASP 1959



## copiecat (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi, 
This is my last restoration, a WASP ... 
Place to the pictures.


















The issue before the new paint and chrome.





Thank you all to excuse my English ...


----------



## TigerCat (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool bike ! Very nicely done.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow! Exceptional job.


----------



## _bigroad-cafe_ (Mar 6, 2009)

Ohhh  Beautiful Bicycle, Nice job.


----------



## char56 (Mar 23, 2009)

That is one lovely bike !! I have just bought a 1956 Wasp which I hope to fix up over the summer.I can only hope that it turns out as nice as yours !!

Charlie


----------

